# [resolu]probleme gentoo linux sur ps3

## hamza

Bonjour a tous et a toutes!

J'ai un probleme il ya 2 jours j'ai vu ce tuto

http://www.ps3gen.fr/ps3gen/tutos/installez-gentoo-sur-votre-ps3-.html

Et j'ai essayer d'installer gentoo linux sur ma ps3 j'ai suivi ce qu'il disent j'ai creer le fichier ps3..

puis je les mis dans ma clé usb que j'ai mis sur ma ps3.

Ensuite je vois la page gentoo qui demarre,en la regardant cela me paraisser trop compliquer, j'etteind ma console puis je la ralume , la meme page je branche mon clavier j'apuie sur echap il ne se passe rien puis alt f4 rien n'ont plus.A savoir que je n'est pas mis le cd comme indiquer.

Comment sortire svp aidez moi![/url]Last edited by hamza on Fri Apr 06, 2007 2:37 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Tuxicomane

Bonsoir,

Déjà pourrais-tu respecter les règles du forum s'il te plaît ? ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391873.html ). Je pense surtout au titre  :Wink: 

Sinon pour ton problème, euh ben tu peux pas retirer le CD du lecteur ?   :Confused: 

----------

## lesourbe

 *hamza wrote:*   

> Bonjour a tous et a toutes!
> 
> J'ai un gros probleme j'ai essayer dinstaller gentoo linux sur ma playstation 3,des que sa demarre ya un ecran noir avec des pingouins en haut a droite,mais comme je ne voulait plus continuer je voulait sortire et voila mon probleme comment sortire?Que faut t-il apuier?
> 
> J'ai essayer de redemarer ma ps3 pareil au debut sa me fait cette ecran,mais comment sortire aidez moi svp!
> ...

 

Salut à toi !

sans vouloir te vexer, t'as pas l'air d'être à l'aise avec les systèmes à base de pingouins qui sont en fait des manchots.

Ce ne serait que par pur humanisme de ma part (ça fera rire ceux qui me connaissent IRL  :Smile: ) de te conseiller de t'essayer à une autre distribution et peut-être revenir à gentoo une fois que tu auras passé de niveau (désolé : Fanatical Roleplayer inside).

Bonne chance.

----------

## nico_calais

Quelle idée d'essayer gentoo pour la première fois sur une PS3   :Shocked: 

M'enfin bon, histoire d'avoir un peu de soutien : 

J'ai trouvé cette page en faisant une petite recherche sur le forum : http://whitesanjuro.googlepages.com/

Plus, apparemment, un topic là dessus : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-443551.html

Et pour plus tard (beaucoup plus tard) : http://gentoo-wiki.com/Special:Search?search=playstation&go=Go (Le wiki est à paine commencé)

----------

## Mickael

Salut et bienvenue parmi nous.

@anciens : Vous faites pas votre boulot   :Evil or Very Mad:  EDIT : sauf  Tuxicomane

@toi jeune padawan, pourrais-tu mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles du forum s'il te plaît, et faire un petit effort grammatical. Tes phrases sont loin d'être très claire, ce qui ne fera que ralentir le temps mis pour régler ton problème. De plus je n'ai pas compris pourquoi  tu démarrais ta PS3 sous gentoo, pour l'arrêter avant la fin du boot.  :Confused:   comme tes explications sont assez floues on a un peu de mal à trouver les tenants et les aboutissants de ta pensée  :Wink: 

Aller, file corriger ton titre et reformule ton problème s'te plaît.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## hamza

c'est fait je suis desolé.J'aurait jamais dus essayer quelque chose donc je ne savait rien.

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

>  Formatez votre disque dur tel que vous le souhaitez (10GB pour Linux et le reste pour le XMB ou 10GB pour le XMB et le reste pour linux) pensez bien au fait qu'après il est trop tard, vous ne pourrez plus changer sans repartir du début.

 

Donne nous une description bien détaillée de cette étape s'il te plaît. À vue de nez, juste comme ça, t'as tout foutu en l'air..... C'est combien une PS3?

----------

## hamza

Dans le lien il disent de taper loadkeys fr

Et c'est la que je suis je veux sortire

Et une ps3 sa vaut 600euros  :Crying or Very sad: 

Sur le site ou j'ai vu le tuto il m'ont dit qu'il comprener pas ce que je racompter comme vous!

Il mon conseiller d'appeler sony et en cas de probleme il rembourserer meme si les chances qu'il ya un probleme sont nul  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

Je pense pas que la PS3 ait subit quelque dommage que ce soit. En retirant le cd et le stick usb elle devrait repartir sans problème.

Par contre, et là à mon avis c'est plus probable: la partoche et les fichier 'otheros' sur le stick usb sont peut-être corrompu d'où le problème...

----------

## Mickael

Alpha_one_x86 ? tu sors.

----------

## kwenspc

 *MickTux wrote:*   

> Alpha_one_x86 ? tu sors.

   :Laughing: 

----------

## OuinPis

oulala pas bon ca  :Sad: 

Voila, je m'explique... Je suis aussi possesseur d'une charmante PS3 et je suis aussi un grand amateur de Gentoo. Je connaissais la possibilité d'installer cette dernière sur ma PS3, mais ne voulant pas trop me prendre la tête pour commencer j'ai décidé de tester une autre distribution pour la PS3 : Yellow Dog. Juste pour tester avant de me lancer dans linstallation de Gentoo. Pour ce faire j'ai utilisé ce Tuto la : http://community.eu.playstation.com/showthread.php?t=69361.

Une des premières choses qui est dite en rouge et en gras c'est qu'il ne faut pas éteindre la PS3 avant la fin du processus d'installation. Pourquoi ??? Car avant d'installer Linux tu spécifies à ta PS3 de démarrer automatiquement sur ton autre système, donc la elle va tout le temps essayer de démarrer sur Gentoo et non sur son OS dorigine. La PS3 permet dinstaller un autre OS cest cool, mais elle ne gère pas le multi boot pour avoir 2 système sur la PS3 il faut démarrer sur le système secondaire et a partir de la lancer la commande boot-game-os pour lancer lOS original.

Pour résoudre ton problème sans renvoyer ta console chez Sony je ferrais les choses suivantes :

- Finaliser linstallation de Gentoo

- Lancer la commande boot-game-os

- Annuler le démarrage automatique sur lOS annexe

Voila  :Smile: 

----------

## OuinPis

 *hamza wrote:*   

> Dans le lien il disent de taper loadkeys fr
> 
> Et c'est la que je suis je veux sortire
> 
> Et une ps3 sa vaut 600euros 
> ...

 

c'est vrai que ca ressemble a du alpha_one_x86 cette façon d'écrire super bien Français  :Wink: 

----------

## hamza

Merci de vos reponse mais j'ai une questione bete  :Embarassed: 

comment faire se signe _ avec le clavier sa ne marche pas.

----------

## geekounet

Déjà le howto officiel pour le Gentoo/PS3 c'est ici  :Wink: 

Ensuite, ya pas de risques d'avoir cassé qqch sur la PS3 puisque l'install de Linux se passe dans une machine virtuelle (ce qui a d'ailleurs comme inconvénients de limiter les perfs graphiques).

Je propose aussi la méthode de OuinPis pour régler ça  :Smile: 

(ou installer la fedora spéciale qu'est prévu pour)

----------

## OuinPis

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> (ou installer la fedora spéciale qu'est prévu pour)

 

Je savais pas qu'il y avait une Fedora spéciale PS3 sinon je l'aurais pris, mais de toute facon elle va finir avec une Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## hamza

Alor qui a la reponse a ma question svp!

COMMENT FAIRE SE SIGNE _ AVEC MON CLAVIER

----------

## CryoGen

 *hamza wrote:*   

> Alor qui a la reponse a ma question svp!
> 
> COMMENT FAIRE SE SIGNE _ AVEC MON CLAVIER

 

oula ^^

essai avec MAJ et sans MAJ les touches de 8 à +  :Wink:  (les touches au dessus des lettres, pas le pavé num)

----------

## dapsaille

 *hamza wrote:*   

> Alor qui a la reponse a ma question svp!
> 
> COMMENT FAIRE SE SIGNE _ AVEC MON CLAVIER

 

 Houlaa .. bon déja le monsieur il vas se calmer .. parler calmement rien ne t'es dû ici ..

 Ensuite tu vas faire un effort pour t'exprimer de façon claire et en français potable ...

 tertio RTFM .. c'est vrai quoi mince .. on as une ps3 on veut se la jouer geek et on est incapable de lire des WARNINGS dans des howto ....

PS: Faut pas le prendre mal je suis mal luné (qu ias dit comme d'habitude ?? )

----------

## Enlight

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *hamza wrote:*   Alor qui a la reponse a ma question svp!
> 
> COMMENT FAIRE SE SIGNE _ AVEC MON CLAVIER 
> 
>  Houlaa .. bon déja le monsieur il vas se calmer .. parler calmement rien ne t'es dû ici ..
> ...

 

Une chance que tu sois passé avant moi!!!

----------

## hamza

svp!

la sa devient serieux il faut absolument que je regle se probleme si mon pere l'apprend je suis mort!

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Comment faire le signe _ rien ne marche!

----------

## Tuxicomane

Tu as vu le post de CryoGen ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

 *hamza wrote:*   

> svp!
> 
> la sa devient serieux il faut absolument que je regle se probleme si mon pere l'apprend je suis mort!
> 
>  
> ...

 

C'est pas de ta faute, donne l'adresse mail de Linus à ton père, à près tout, c'est lui qui a créer Linux, tu n'en serais pas là s'il n'avait pas fait cette bourde !!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## Mickael

 *Quote:*   

> la sa devient serieux il faut absolument que je regle se probleme si mon pere l'apprend je suis mort! 

 

ha oui c'est balo, mais c'est pas une fois qu'on a fait dans dans son fro.. qu'on cherche les toilettes! oui bon c'est pas utile, mais tu cherches le bâton pour te faire battre!!

alors dans les postes précédents on te dit que tu n'as rien explosé! bonne nouvelle.

Maintenant, si loadkeys fr ne fonctionne pas, c'est que tu dois être en qwerty, c'est facile à vérifier, à la place de la lettre "a" tu as la lettre "q". Dans ce cas, un petit coup de "google image" règlera ton problème très rapidement. Et une fois ton installation terminée, et une fois que tu auras retrouver ta PS3, passe ta route sous gentoo, et commence à découvrir le merveilleux monde libre de GNU/linux sous une distribution plus "end/user". 

Bonne route.

----------

## hamza

oui voila a la place du "a" c'est q a ton avie je doit faire quoi pour regler se probleme le plus rapidement?

merci de repondre  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

taper la p***ain de commande qu'on te dit en faisant bien gaffe que ton a n'est pas là où tu penses!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Mickael

```
loadkeys fr
```

 et si cela ne fonctionne pas tu vas sur le net, tu cherches sur wikipedia par exemple, une image d'un clavier qwerty afin de retouver le symbole underscore. Ensuite tu lis les liens que nous t'avons filer, pas ceux que tu as trouvé, puis tu règles ton problème. Enfin, pour ta gouverne, GNU/linux != bidouille, mais apprentissage et contrôle de cette machine que nous appelons "PC". Les truc à la va comme j'te pousse qui te font te croire que tout fonctionne sans aucun effort de ta part c'est sous windows@. C'est un mythe, la machine n'est pas intelligente, c'est l'homme qui réfléchie, alors la prochaine fois, cogite un peu avant de faire des co*****.  :Wink:   ok?

EDIT : Je plussoie Enlight.

----------

## hamza

ok:D

----------

## billiob

en qwerty, le "_" se fait avec Shift + )

Avec google, j'ai trouvé ça : http://www-luan.unice.fr/matis/ferrari/qwerty.jpg

----------

## nemo13

 *billiob wrote:*   

> en qwerty, le "_" se fait avec Shift + )

 

Ne te prends pas la tête ,il n'en a pas besoin

çà doit être viral  :Confused: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Comme dire que je suis mort de rire tout en étant atterré à la fois? ^^

Après, y en a qui vont dire que c'est élitiste, linux, allez comprendre...

N'empêche, je me garderai bien de me moquer de hamza, car à son âge supposé, j'avais aussi des véléité de pétage de PC familial (quelque part, j'ai eu de la chance que sur mes 15 disquettes OS/2, la 11e merdait, et que le cdrom redhat 5.1 passait lui ^^). Et c'est là qu'on apprend que "lilo -u" peut sauver des vies  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nemo13

A son age supposé, je " bricolais " des montres avec des tournevis faits avec des lames de rasoir.

Et il est vrai que je me suis pris plus d'une torgnole  :Sad: 

Il faut juste qu'il lise les réponses faites   :Confused: 

Bonne nuit.

----------

## davidou2a

ouch !!!  :Shocked: 

----------

## geekounet

Elle est  où la caméra ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## OuinPis

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

>  *billiob wrote:*   en qwerty, le "_" se fait avec Shift + ) 
> 
> Ne te prends pas la tête ,il n'en a pas besoin
> 
> çà doit être viral 

 

C'est vrai qu'on peut être mort de rire en lisant tout ceci, mais quand je lis son post ci dessus je suis tout comme El_Goretto, complètement atterré car je me demande comment c'est possible quelqu'un comme ça. J'en ai croisé des gens pas très doué en info, mais a ce point la... je reste sans voix...

----------

## lesourbe

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> taper la p***ain de commande qu'on te dit en faisant bien gaffe que ton a n'est pas là où tu penses!  

 

dtc ? 

```
loqdkeys fr
```

 pour éviter les hémorroïdes

----------

## SanKuKai

 *OuinPis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est vrai qu'on peut être mort de rire en lisant tout ceci, mais quand je lis son post ci dessus je suis tout comme El_Goretto, complètement atterré car je me demande comment c'est possible quelqu'un comme ça. J'en ai croisé des gens pas très doué en info, mais a ce point la... je reste sans voix...

 

Bof y'a pas vraiment de quoi être atterré, comme il l'a été dit, il s'agit sans doute d'un jeunot n'ayant jamais entendu parler de clavier QWERTY et encore moins de Linux qui a voulu bidouiller son nouveau joujou. On est tous passé par là.   :Wink: 

(Après si on se gourre et que la personne a plus de quatorze ans, effectivement y'a de quoi rester sans voix... )

En tout cas le :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> on ma dit d'essayer alpha_one_x86 
> 
> 

 

est une perle !   :Laughing: 

----------

## George Abitbol

Juste comme ça, pour être sûr : pourquoi tu tiens *absolument* à faire le caratère _ ?

----------

## cylgalad

Déjà la PS3 à 600€ (qui coute >800€ à fabriquer, est-ce bien légal tout ça ?) comme toutes les consoles Sony de 1ère génération (PSX-cdrom, PS2-dvdrom, PSP-umb et maintenant en route avec la PS3-blueray) tombera inéluctablement en rade au bout d'un an ou deux, Blueray oblige, c'est d'ailleurs une des raisons de son échec commercial...

http://www.playstation.com/ps3-openplatform/manual.html

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> To return from the "Other OS" to the standard PS3™ system software, refer to the manual for the installed "Other OS". Also, even if "Other OS" is selected in "Default System", you can forcibly start the PS3™ system software when turning on the system by holding down the power button for about 5 seconds until a beep is heard. Note that this causes the display settings (video output connector, screen resolution, etc.) to return to the default settings.
> 
> 

 

Autrement dit en français (une langue que tu ne maîtrises pas du tout...), pour revenir à l'OS de base de la PS3, il faut appuyer le bouton "Power" pendant 5 secondes jusqu'à entendre un bip (la console doit être éteinte avant, oeuf corse), les paramètres d'affichage seront remis aux paramètres par défaut et ta PS3 sera sauvée.

----------

## lesourbe

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Déjà la PS3 à 600 (qui coute >800 à fabriquer, est-ce bien légal tout ça ?) comme toutes les consoles Sony de 1ère génération (PSX-cdrom, PS2-dvdrom, PSP-umb et maintenant en route avec la PS3-blueray) tombera inéluctablement en rade au bout d'un an ou deux, Blueray oblige, c'est d'ailleurs une des raisons de son échec commercial...
> 
> 

 

téléphones à 1 , même mécanisme.

----------

## George Abitbol

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> Déjà la PS3 à 600 (qui coute >800 à fabriquer, est-ce bien légal tout ça ?)

 

Mais oui, il suffit de déclarer un prix unitaire incluant le coûts marketing, de traffiquer un peu le ratio, et le tour est joué (o;

La vente à perte, c'est super pratiqué, par exemple dans à peu près toutes les stations essence des grandes surfaces. Mais c'est un peu Off.

----------

## dapsaille

Mince .. on l'as perdu

Bon alors pour régler ton problème je récapitule ...

 tu éteind ta console ..

 tu appuies sur le bouton de démarrage de la console et reste appuyé dessus jusquèà qu'elle bippe .. et normalement c'est bon..

Une fois la console réparée , tu as le droit de revenir ici pour t'essayer à linux mais pense surtout à bien lire les manuels tu progresseras vite ..

 Mais sache que tout le monde ici aime les personnes sachant s'exprimer clairement   :Wink: 

----------

## davidou2a

 *George Abitbol wrote:*   

> Juste comme ça, pour être sûr : pourquoi tu tiens *absolument* à faire le caratère _ ?

 

pour ecrire alpha_one_x86   :Laughing: 

----------

## hamza

Merci a tous,meme si certain de mon pas fait de cadeaux j'ai regler ce probleme et maintenan je ne toucherer plus quelque chose d'ont je ne c'est rien  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *hamza wrote:*   

> Merci a tous,meme si certain de mon pas fait de cadeaux j'ai regler ce probleme et maintenan je ne toucherer plus quelque chose d'ont je ne c'est rien 

 

 Mais de rien quand tu veux pour une bonne flambée :p

 Mais ne lache pas l'affaire relis bien la doc et renseigne toi avant de retenter tout est faisable si on s'en donne les moyens

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

N'oublies pas de mettre [Résolut] à la fin de ton titre  :Wink: .

De même, lis bien la doc à fond, et n'hésites surtout pas à poser des questions avant de tester (essayes aussi google ou autres)

On ne peut pas tout réussir la première fois, il faut persévérer (enfin dès que la console fait des étincelles, vaut mieux arrêter)

@+,

Guile.

----------

## George Abitbol

 *X-Guardian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> N'oublies pas de mettre [Résolut] à la fin de ton titre .
> 
> 

 

On préfèrera [Résolu] (o;

----------

## El_Goretto

 *George Abitbol wrote:*   

>  *X-Guardian wrote:*   
> 
> N'oublies pas de mettre [Résolut] à la fin de ton titre .
> 
>  
> ...

 

mdr X-Guardian, énaurme et subtile tout à la fois, j'adore   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Je dirais même (resolu)   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Dites "c'est" pour savoir et "résolut" c'est des blagues, hein pitié c'est du 24è degré? Please là j'ai plus trop fois en l'humanité!

----------

## Tuxicomane

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Please là j'ai plus trop fois en l'humanité!

 C'est plutôt «foi en l'humanité» ( pas pu résister  :Razz:  )

----------

## Enlight

aie!

----------

## X-Guardian

Salut,

Enlight, tu vas rire, j'hésitais entre "résolu" et "résolut".

Tu tapes "résolut" dans google, et tu as tout des titres de topics avec (résolut) à la fin, donc, j'ai fait confiance étant dans le doute.

^^

@+,

Guile.

----------

## Ezka

 *X-Guardian wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Enlight, tu vas rire, j'hésitais entre "résolu" et "résolut".
> 
> Tu tapes "résolut" dans google, et tu as tout des titres de topics avec (résolut) à la fin, donc, j'ai fait confiance étant dans le doute.
> ...

 

Si les masses étaient intelligente ça se saurait non ? (et on aurait tous linux sur son PC   :Laughing:  ? ha oué ptêtre   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Sinon quand tu as un doute : orthonet

et notamment pour résoudre toute ambigüité sur la conjugaison de résoudre

----------

## kernelsensei

Sinon il y a aussi le TLFI

----------

